# boldenon or masteron?



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi 

I will do a recomp in few days, I will do 500mg testo E and 400mg boldo E , T3 and clenbuterol, my goal is to lose fat and keep ma muscles or maybe win 500mg/1kg of muscle.
But knowing that my goal is to lose fat in first, it is better if I replace the boldenon by masteron? I will take GW for endurance it is benefic for me and it maybe help me to lose some kgs, I heard that masteron is better when he is take it with a low bf

I can post y diet if you want

(and no I am not died  by DNP ahah I am still alive but mime is dead !)


----------



## Send0 (Jul 30, 2021)

You just did like 600mg of DNP to lose fat. Now you are doing a cycle, with exogenous thyroid hormone, and a stimulant that effects both the heart and CNS to lose fat again?

How fat were you before that 600mg of DNP wasn't enough for you to achieve your goal?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

its because DNP doesnt works for me? I didnt lose fat bro


----------



## ftf (Jul 30, 2021)

I like you better now that the mime is gone. I HATED that mime! Still looks like you are relying too much on drugs to reach your goals. I think diet exercise and some test is a lot safer than all that other stuff you want to do.


----------



## flenser (Jul 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> its because DNP doesnt works for me? I didnt lose fat bro


What? No.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 30, 2021)

I really like them both. Personally wouldn't use boldernone for cutting and masteron I use mostly becuase its good for my libido. Saying that, masteron is really good for when you already have a low body fat percentage.
Then you're best to have it with stan the man.
Best bet in my opinion is fish and asparagus or cucumbers for every meal over a few weeks and see how you go.


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

Post your honest diet Sam because I believe That’s where the issue is. The answer doesn’t lie with more drugs


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

flenser said:


> What? No.


I swear bro


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> Post your honest diet Sam because I believe That’s where the issue is. The answer doesn’t lie with more drugs


yes bro : 

Meal 1:
Sweet potato flour crepe: 585kcal / 36P / 45G / 29L
200ml lemon juice: 44kcal / 1P / 14G / 0L
100g Greek cheese: 59kcal / 10P / 3.6G / 0L

Total: 688kcal / 47P / 62.6G / 36L

Meal 2:
200g of chicken: 220kcal / 46P / 0G / 4L
100g of peppers: 27kcal / 0P / 4G / 0.5L
100g Greek cheese: 59kcal / 10P / 3.5G / 0L
25g of almond powder: 156kcal / 6P / 2.5G / 13.5L

Total: 462kcal / 62P / 10G / 18L

Meal 3 - Pre-training:
30g of whey: 117kcal / 24P / 4G / 6L
1/2 ripe banana: 45kcal / 0.5P / 10G / 0L
12.5g of malto-dextrin: 47.5kcal / 0P / 12G / 0L
1 scoop of Dark Energy

Total: 209.5kcal / 24.5P / 50G / 6L

Meal 4 - Intra-training:
25g of malto-dextrin: 95kcal / 0P / 24G / 0L
1 scoop of BCAAs

Total: 95kcal / 0P / 24G / 0L

Meal 5 - Post-training:
100g of chicken: 110kcal / 23P / 0G / 2L
1/2 ripe banana: 45kcal / 0.5P / 10G / 0L
100g raspberry: 45kcal / 1.5P / 4.3G / 0L
30g of whey: 117kcal / 24P / 4G / 6L
60ml of milk: 30kcal / 2P / 4G / 1L
25g of nuts: 163.5kcal / 3.8P / 3.5G / 16.3L

Total: 510.5kcal / 54.8P / 22.8G / 25.3L

Meal 6:
200g of beef 5%: 250kcal / 40P / 0G / 10L
100g of potatoes: 73kcal / 2P / 15G / 0L
200g of cucumber: 28kcal / 0P / 2G / 0L
25g of nuts: 163.5kcal / 3.8P / 3.5G / 16.3L
100g watermelon: 34kcal / 0P / 7,3G / 0L

Total: 548.5kcal / 45.8P / 27.8G / 24.7L

Daily total: 2350kcal / 234P / 197.2G / 110L


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> I like you better now that the mime is gone. I HATED that mime! Still looks like you are relying too much on drugs to reach your goals. I think diet exercise and some test is a lot safer than all that other stuff you want to do.


ahah me too I like u bro and me too I HATED that mime, hmm certainly, but I dont search the safest way (a little bit though)


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

flenser said:


> What? No.


Maybe very underdosed or I think Trump said me before, the first cycle maybe I cant feel anything and the second cycle I will sweat like a pig


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I really like them both. Personally wouldn't use boldernone for cutting and masteron I use mostly becuase its good for my libido. Saying that, masteron is really good for when you already have a low body fat percentage.
> Then you're best to have it with stan the man.
> Best bet in my opinion is fish and asparagus or cucumbers for every meal over a few weeks and see how you go.


Yes this is that I thought, masteron works at his best when the bf is already low


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> Post your honest diet Sam because I believe That’s where the issue is. The answer doesn’t lie with more drugs


I second that lol what he’s saying is impossible if he was in a calorie deficit!


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 30, 2021)

Something is not adding up here! What does your training look
Like? How
Much cardio do you do? That’s a lot of drugs to how many cycles
Do you have under
Your belt? Dnp and cytomel definatley aren’t begginer drugs and just for a recomp to look good that’s really overkill u could do that with like 250 test and 20 mg gw if ur diet and training are correct that would be plenty drugs for your goal.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 30, 2021)

Not trying to rag on you but I’d hate to see someone do permanent harm to themselves from gear


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I second that lol what he’s saying is impossible if he was in a calorie deficit!


I was in a deficit with the training while DNP, I was under 3000kcal, under 2500kcal !


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Something is not adding up here! What does your training look
> Like? How
> Much cardio do you do? That’s a lot of drugs to how many cycles
> Do you have under
> Your belt? Dnp and cytomel definatley aren’t begginer drugs and just for a recomp to look good that’s really overkill u could do that with like 250 test and 20 mg gw if ur diet and training are correct that would be plenty drugs for your goal.


I have my training but only in french and in inglish is incomprehensible...

I dont do cardio I HATE that but I have to do it, cardio for me it is not to lose fat but to increase my endurance especially for a endurance exercice, for my cardio, it consist to do ONE specific exercice and its finish and this is my first cycle for 10 weeks, I will run clen at week 3 til the end of PCT, I heard that some people have able to limit the catabolism and to limit fat gains


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

but my training is :

Monday : Chest and a little bit triceps  (in french is "pectoraux et un rappel triceps")
Thuesday : Back and a little biceps (in french is "dos et un rappel biceps")
Wednesday : Leg day
Thursday : Deltoids
Friday : Arms day

and I do superset 1 time each day


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> but my training is :
> 
> Monday : Chest and a little bit triceps  (in french is "pectoraux et un rappel triceps")
> Thuesday : Back and a little biceps (in french is "dos et un rappel biceps")
> ...


Thursday and Friday are wasted days if ft loss is your goal. Full sessions on the some of the smallest muscle groups. Why can’t you train weekends??


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> Thursday and Friday are wasted days if ft loss is your goal. Full sessions on the some of the smallest muscle groups. Why can’t you train weekends??


why? I dont understand bro.. This is full session for my arms and my shoulders, and because I think I cant do that, it is too much I think for me


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> why? I dont understand bro.. This is full session for my arms and my shoulders, and because I think I cant do that, it is too much I think for me


Arm day and shoulder day will burn a fraction of the calories of a leg, push or pull day. Or upper/lower split, your wasting time in the gym for fat loss


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

hmm, okay so it is better if I work triceps and biceps one by one?(for the shoulder day I work a little bit chest too I forgot to say that)


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> hmm, okay so it is better if I work triceps and biceps one by one?(for the shoulder day I work a little bit chest too I forgot to say that)


Day 1 Back, rear delts, biceps
Day 2 chest, side delts, triceps
Day 3 legs
Day 4 repeat day 1

or similar


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> Day 1 Back, rear delts, biceps
> Day 2 chest, side delts, triceps
> Day 3 legs
> Day 4 repeat day 1
> ...



I dont thought to that, to do 2 differents training of deltoids, I will do that bro thx


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 30, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I really like them both. Personally wouldn't use boldernone for cutting and masteron I use mostly becuase its good for my libido. Saying that, masteron is really good for when you already have a low body fat percentage.
> Then you're best to have it with stan the man.
> Best bet in my opinion is fish and asparagus or cucumbers for every meal over a few weeks and see how you go.


Hey MrBafner, what would you think about a low


MrBafner said:


> I really like them both. Personally wouldn't use boldernone for cutting and masteron I use mostly becuase its good for my libido. Saying that, masteron is really good for when you already have a low body fat percentage.
> Then you're best to have it with stan the man.
> Best bet in my opinion is fish and asparagus or cucumbers for every meal over a few weeks and see how you go.


MrBafner… you think masteron could be used long term at a low dose to help libido? Or would it just be a temporary fix?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> Day 1 Back, rear delts, biceps
> Day 2 chest, side delts, triceps
> Day 3 legs
> Day 4 repeat day 1
> ...


Do you ever do any overhead pressing movements?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 30, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Do you ever do any overhead pressing movements?



You talk to trump?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> You talk to trump?


Yessir


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Hey MrBafner, what would you think about a low
> 
> MrBafner… you think masteron could be used long term at a low dose to help libido? Or would it just be a temporary fix?


I think it's a must for every stack if you want a healthy relationship.
Wouldn't run it without test otherwise you may throw out your estrogen balance.
But if you're on HRT all year round, sure .. you can use it with your test just to boost your libido.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I think it's a must for every stack if you want a healthy relationship.
> Wouldn't run it without test otherwise you may throw out your estrogen balance.
> But if you're on HRT all year round, sure .. you can use it with your test just to boost your libido.


What dose would you start with? Im on trt.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

Dosage is upto you, 300mg is alright .. some people run a little higher. I have around 500mg a week
It's just a nice addition .. great for the libido, reduces estrogen conversion and water retention as well.
Isn't a substance to put on muscle I believe.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Dosage is upto you, 300mg is alright .. some people run a little higher. I have around 500mg a week
> It's just a nice addition .. great for the libido, reduces estrogen conversion and water retention as well.
> Isn't a substance to put on muscle I believe.


On cycle or all the time? I’m talking about running it with trt long term if I can. 300 seems like a lot next to 200mg trt


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Dosage is upto you, 300mg is alright .. some people run a little higher. I have around 500mg a week
> It's just a nice addition .. great for the libido, reduces estrogen conversion and water retention as well.
> Isn't a substance to put on muscle I believe.



idk if I will take masteron, I know that he works even with a high bf but the visual effects will be not the same (vascularisation, ripped muscles ect) so maybe idk


----------



## Spear (Jul 31, 2021)

Post up some physique pics. I’ll tell you what to take after that.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2021)

Why do you post these threads when you've made it clear that you have no intention of following any advice or taking constructive criticism?


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> On cycle or all the time? I’m talking about running it with trt long term if I can. 300 seems like a lot next to 200mg trt


Well .. I'm forever on test, so I have it all the time.
As for dosage, you just need to find what's right for you.
1ml of test E is 250mg ... on cycle I will have 3ml a week (750mg) .. off-cycle I will have 1ml a week, but will use the same dosage of masteron .. on cycle I might increase, but usually hang around the same dosage.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> idk if I will take masteron, I know that he works even with a high bf but the visual effects will be not the same (vascularisation, ripped muscles ect) so maybe idk


If your libido is healthy then you don't need it at all, unless you want to use it to reduce estrogen conversion.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Well .. I'm forever on test, so I have it all the time.
> As for dosage, you just need to find what's right for you.
> 1ml of test E is 250mg ... on cycle I will have 3ml a week (750mg) .. off-cycle I will have 1ml a week, but will use the same dosage of masteron .. on cycle I might increase, but usually hang around the same dosage.


I take a small dose of AI with my HRT (.5 mg every 3.5 days arimidex) Should I drop it if I add masteron? Right now my ultra sensitive estradiol is 33. Not sure how much masteron drops it


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I take a small dose of AI with my HRT (.5 mg every 3.5 days arimidex) Should I drop it if I add masteron? Right now my ultra sensitive estradiol is 33. Not sure how much masteron drops it


No, i wouldn't drop it - myself.
If you're trying to stay within range, and you do decide to add it to your stack, then you just have to watch it over time. I haven't noticed any drop in estrogen itself, but it definitely helps with reducing the estrogen conversion from taking the test and other stuff.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> If your libido is healthy then you don't need it at all, unless you want to use it to reduce estrogen conversion.



but except tren and masteron there is no product for cutting and tren in a first cycle is impossible and he is 19nor so no, not tren


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> but except tren and masteron there is no product for cutting and tren in a first cycle is impossible and he is 19nor so no, not tren


Stanazolol


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 31, 2021)

Cutting is diet not the AAS. Each one mentioned can be used in both cutting and bulking. Stanzonol and mast are more popular in cutting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Do you ever do any overhead pressing movements?


yes on push day this was a quick idea i typed down not my exact workout. However i dont do overhead pressing movements weekly i throw them in occasionally


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Dosage is upto you, 300mg is alright .. some people run a little higher. I have around 500mg a week
> It's just a nice addition .. great for the libido, reduces estrogen conversion and water retention as well.
> Isn't a substance to put on muscle I believe.


i doubt your prostate would thank you running 300mg mast year round. Might be wrong though


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

Trump said:


> i doubt your prostate would thank you running 300mg mast year round. Might be wrong though


You know that will lead to the prostate milking posts again ?


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> You know that will lead to the prostate milking posts again ?


that was the plan


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Stanazolol



I forgot him, maybe I will do that, I will prepare minoxidil and fina ahah


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Stanazolol



I forgot him, maybe I will do that, I will prepare minoxidil and fina ahah


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I forgot him, maybe I will do that, I will prepare minoxidil and fina ahah
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


And oxandrolone.

Some like oxymetholone when cutting also. 

Many tools in the toolbox.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Cutting is diet not the AAS. Each one mentioned can be used in both cutting and bulking. Stanzonol and mast are more popular in cutting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know that bro dont worry


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> And oxandrolone.
> 
> Some like oxymetholone when cutting also.
> 
> Many tools in the toolbox.



oxandrolone too expensive, oxymetholone in first time?…


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> oxandrolone too expensive, oxymetholone in first time?…


Absolutely not!!!


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not!!!



absolutely not for what?


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> absolutely not for what?


For the question you asked.... "oxymetholone in first time?"


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> For the question you asked.... "oxymetholone in first time?"



oh yes it is too toxic, maybe later in many years


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> oh yes it is too toxic, maybe later in many years


You started with dnp ffs, now your being cautious?


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Trump said:


> You started with dnp ffs, now your being cautious?



this is not the same


----------



## 69nites (Jul 31, 2021)

So at this point you've been posting about cutting weight for 7 months. What do you weigh now?

There's no magic compound that's going to fix your ineffective diet and training. 

Dial in your training and diet. After you're getting results consistently, you can add drugs to expedite your results.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2021)

69nites said:


> So at this point you've been posting about cutting weight for 7 months. What do you weigh now?
> 
> There's no magic compound that's going to fix your ineffective diet and training.
> 
> Dial in your training and diet. After you're getting results consistently, you can add drugs to expedite your results.


Dude was on 600mg of DNP and claimed to lose no fat, so I'd venture to guess that his diet is pretty much garbage.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Dude was on 600mg of DNP and claimed to lose no fat, so I'd venture to guess that his diet is pretty much garbage.



no bro my diet was not ugly it was normal in a deficit sometimes with my friends we ate in restaurant but its all


----------



## samrooo77 (Jul 31, 2021)

69nites said:


> So at this point you've been posting about cutting weight for 7 months. What do you weigh now?
> 
> There's no magic compound that's going to fix your ineffective diet and training.
> 
> Dial in your training and diet. After you're getting results consistently, you can add drugs to expedite your results.



87kg I think


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> no bro my diet was not ugly it was normal in a deficit sometimes with my friends we ate in restaurant but its al


I think it might behoove you to consider the possibility that you currently lack the knowledge and/or mental capacity required to accurately track these things.


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> no bro my diet was not ugly it was normal in a deficit sometimes with my friends we ate in restaurant but its all


If you didn't lose fat, by definition you were not in a deficit..... A few days here and there don't cut it, it's consistency over time. Nothing magical.

.... Unless you lost lean tissue. In that case, you really messed up.


----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I swear bro


Bunk dnp mate lol


----------



## 69nites (Jul 31, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> 87kg I think
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


So you've lost nothing in 7 months of trying to lose weight. You're 7 months in to throwing the kitchen sink at the problem and haven't thought about the problem being that you're eating too much?

You're not a non responder to anything. You're overeating and expecting drugs to do the job for you


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Boldenone Enanthate?
Huh.....first time seeing that.
All though I love Boldenone Cypionate.and would use it alot.*


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 31, 2021)

After 4 page of reading this wtf is your bodyfat ffs ... losing weight is just not that hard for men ... you're over complicating this process ...

So far we know you are NOT in a calorie deficit at 2,300 calories ... how do we know ... because you're not losing weight while consuming 2,300 calories ... it should not take 7 months to know this ... if in 2 weeks you're not losing weight cut another 250 calories per day ... this ain't rocket science ...

Many 200 pound guys with far more lean mass than you go down to 2,000 calories per day (or less) for short periods of time (4 to 8 weeks) ... to cut fat ...

Lastly ... cut all drugs except testosterone for the next 12 to 36 months ... fat dudes do not need T3 and the other long list of drugs you've discussed ... grow some balls ... cut the calories ... increase the cardio (no fvcking whinning) ... no one said losing fat was easy ... get to work ... the average man should be able cut 1 to 2 pound of fat per week using info above ... you need discipline not drugs ...

P.S.  If you are not counting calories using MyFitnessPal and tracking exactly what you eat ... that is why you are failing ...


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

69nites said:


> So you've lost nothing in 7 months of trying to lose weight. You're 7 months in to throwing the kitchen sink at the problem and haven't thought about the problem being that you're eating too much?
> 
> You're not a non responder to anything. You're overeating and expecting drugs to do the job for you



I admit that while DNP I ate junk food too, more that now I think this is that and the fact that DNP was probably underdosed why I didnt lose fat, but I change and I want to have a real diet and go up


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> *Boldenone Enanthate?
> Huh.....first time seeing that.
> All though I love Boldenone Cypionate.and would use it alot.*



yes enanthate ester


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 1, 2021)

*Nice been away for a bit.....But absolutely love bold cyp.Id use for the rest of my days if I could....*


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> After 4 page of reading this wtf is your bodyfat ffs ... losing weight is just not that hard for men ... you're over complicating this process ...
> 
> So far we know you are NOT in a calorie deficit at 2,300 calories ... how do we know ... because you're not losing weight while consuming 2,300 calories ... it should not take 7 months to know this ... if in 2 weeks you're not losing weight cut another 250 calories per day ... this ain't rocket science ...
> 
> ...



no bro I know my MB and my DEJ (200P MB and 3000 DEJ

I dont talk about 4,5kg but about 8-9-10kg bro and I want to do it in 3 months and if u want I can say u the reason in dm ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> *Nice been away for a bit.....But absolutely love bold cyp.Id use for the rest of my days if I could....*



u use it for lean bulk?


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes........i respond very well to it at lower dosages.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> Yes........i respond very well to it at lower dosages.



maybe for a bulk I will use it too he have a good AA ratio


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> maybe for a bulk I will use it too he have a good AA ratio



he has * sorry 4 bad inglish


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 1, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I was in a deficit with the training while DNP, I was under 3000kcal, under 2500kcal !


If you didn't lose weight then you were not in a deficit.  

There is not 1 sized answer for Kcal amounts that puts us all in a deficit.


----------



## Trump (Aug 1, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I admit that while DNP I ate junk food too, more that now I think this is that and the fact that DNP was probably underdosed why I didnt lose fat, but I change and I want to have a real diet and go up


I would still lose weight if my 200mg dnp had 100mg dnp in it. You out ate your dnp which is not unheard of. I have seen a review where a guy tried to do just that. He could put eat dnp till he reached 600mg then no matter how much he stuffed his face he lost weight


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> I would still lose weight if my 200mg dnp had 100mg dnp in it. You out ate your dnp which is not unheard of. I have seen a review where a guy tried to do just that. He could put eat dnp till he reached 600mg then no matter how much he stuffed his face he lost weight


I know that with DNP, some people can eat every food of the world ans lose weight and I hoped to can to do that, but no, this is a real life lesson and now I will all bet in my diet and my training


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> I would still lose weight if my 200mg dnp had 100mg dnp in it. You out ate your dnp which is not unheard of. I have seen a review where a guy tried to do just that. He could put eat dnp till he reached 600mg then no matter how much he stuffed his face he lost weight


So I can eat ALL the ice creams??? 😳  I'm listening!!! 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Trump (Aug 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So I can eat ALL the ice creams??? 😳  I'm listening!!! 🤗🤗🤗


You would be miserable though, it wouldnt be a pleasant experience. Although there are people on here that run high doses and eat cake for a few weeks and lose a shit ton of fat


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> You would be miserable though, it wouldnt be a pleasant experience. Although there are people on here that run high doses and eat cake for a few weeks and lose a shit ton of fat


yes im agree with u but he is right, I did shit and I assume my shit but yes seeing that people eat 5000kcal of junk food and lose 500g-1kg per day… that make me.. I think the good word is nervous


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

oh no I didn’t understand, I read « so you ate all ice cream ??  »


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> oh no I didn’t understand, I read « so you ate all ice cream ??  »


No, I was making a joke that if I took 600 of DNP that I "could" eat all the ice cream.... I love ice cream. It makes me smile. 🤗🤗🤗

I've never used DNP. Don't think that I ever will.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, I was making a joke that if I took 600 of DNP that I "could" eat all the ice cream.... I love ice cream. It makes me smile.



Yes I just read ur post ahah, with ur message youre like a kid, this is funny, and maybe you’re like me and you will not lose fat if u eat ALL ice cream


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 2, 2021)

Okay I just bought ma diet I will take test and masteron, with T3 but no clen, I will buy it tonight, I will maybe do a thread if you want ? (before/after photo too)


----------



## Trump (Aug 2, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Okay I just bought ma diet I will take test and masteron, with T3 but no clen, I will buy it tonight, I will maybe do a thread if you want ? (before/after photo too)


You bought your diet???? I would love to see a thread with befire and after pics and also a log of your training and your honest diet


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> You bought your diet???? I would love to see a thread with befire and after pics and also a log of your training and your honest diet



yes? I do a stock of food?? I dont buy my diet by a coach ahah I bought food, okay and I do your training (your recommendation I mean)


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> You bought your diet???? I would love to see a thread with befire and after pics and also a log of your training and your honest diet



yes? I do a stock of food?? I dont buy my diet by a coach ahah I bought food, okay and I do your training (your recommendation I mean)


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 2, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> If you didn't lose weight then you were not in a deficit.
> 
> There is not 1 sized answer for Kcal amounts that puts us all in a deficit.


This is so true ... I was reading today that people do not log exactly what they eat undercount their daily calories by 30% or more ... listing what you are supposed to be eating and logging what you actually ate over 90 days are 2 very different things altogether ... if you your not logging and you ain't losing weight ... start logging immediately ... the difference will amazing you ...


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 5, 2021)

I just order, tomorrow I will do a blood test (idk if its that in inglish)


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 5, 2021)

fuck this is very cheap, just for test (free, bioavailability and total), T3-T4, liver transaminase, oestradiol this is 64€ ! I think this is cheap (I have no prescription, I will pay by my own money)


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> fuck this is very cheap, just for test (free, bioavailability and total), T3-T4, liver transaminase, oestradiol this is 64€ ! I think this is cheap (I have no prescription, I will pay by my own money)


Glad to see that your health is starting to move up in priority.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Glad to see that your health is starting to move up in priority.



thanks bro, yes its normal the first blood test is very important because after the cycle I will never have normal rate


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a question, to do a blood test, I have to stop gym 2 days before no?


----------



## Trump (Aug 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a question, to do a blood test, I have to stop gym 2 days before no?


No


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have a question, to do a blood test, I have to stop gym 2 days before no?


No, but a few liver and kidney test results could be slightly elevated due to muscle protein breakdown. 

I'm the US it's pretty much Creatinine, AST, and ALT that can get elevated, but there may be others I'm unaware of also. Not sure what those are in your country.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, but a few liver and kidney test results could be slightly elevated due to muscle protein breakdown.
> 
> I'm the US it's pretty much Creatinine, AST, and ALT that can get elevated, but there may be others I'm unaware of also. Not sure what those are in your country.



Okay I read that so.. and I need to have the empty stomach?


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> No



Okay thx bro, u deleted ur profil picture ?


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Okay I read that so.. and I need to have the empty stomach?


It should say in the description/instructions of the tests you've purchased, but I think it's just lipids/cholesterol that you should have an empty stomach for.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It should say in the description/instructions of the tests you've purchased, but I think it's just lipids/cholesterol that you should have an empty stomach for.


Yes I just saw this is HDL, LDL, calcium ApoA ApoB ….


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Yes I just saw this is HDL, LDL, calcium ApoA ApoB ….


Yup, don't eat.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup, don't eat.



Okay thx bro !


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

I just received my package but… I FORGOT THE T3 AHAHA FUCK I said me « wow this is cheap, cool, I will add cardarine »


----------



## Trump (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I just received my package but… I FORGOT THE T3 AHAHA FUCK I said me « wow this is cheap, cool, I will add cardarine »


Add the kitchen sink in as well Sam, the more drugs the better don’t bother with your diet or going the gym adding drugs is the answer to everything


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm glad you forgot to order it. You don't need it.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> Add the kitchen sink in as well Sam, the more drugs the better don’t bother with your diet or going the gym adding drugs is the answer to everything


?? bro I eat very good and I go to the gym 6 days per weeks, what do you want in more?


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm glad you forgot to order it. You don't need it.



idk bro, maybe I will need it, maybe not, not more 6 weeks so its good (T3 for 4 weeks)


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> idk bro, maybe I will need it, maybe not, not more 6 weeks so its good (T3 for 4 weeks)


In all honesty, after your DNP log, I'm scared for you.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> In all honesty, after your DNP log, I'm scared for you.



ahah its cuz google translate make my posts weird  

Dont be afraid bro, I will do this properly ok? I wil not increase my dosage, (I will do a frontload with my 2 injectables)


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ahah its cuz google translate make my posts weird
> 
> Dont be afraid bro, I will do this properly ok? I wil not increase my dosage, (I will do a frontload with my 2 injectables)


If you're frontloading, you're already starting off incorrectly.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you're frontloading, you're already starting off incorrectly.



why? frontload stabilize test rate and with enanthate ester its good to feels effects more quickly


----------



## Send0 (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> why? frontload stabilize test rate and with enanthate ester its good to feels effects more quickly


You are also going to spike the hell out of your E2, DHT, etc. There's no benefit to that.

Why do you seem to be in a rush, instead of taking your time to do things correctly, and more importantly in a way that will proactively help you minimize potential side effects.

Do what you like, and good luck.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2021)

At this


samrooo77 said:


> ahah its cuz google translate make my posts weird
> 
> Dont be afraid bro, I will do this properly ok? I wil not increase my dosage, (I will do a frontload with my 2 injectables)


At this point, you're just making us complicit in a slow suicide.

You're either mentally disabled, a troll, or are expecting us to validate your moronic decisions.

In any case, please take your circus elsewhere.


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> why? frontload stabilize test rate and with enanthate ester its good to feels effects more quickly


@Send0 said it perfectly, you're showing a lack of patience and are inviting a slew of unwanted side effects. 

Dont frontload. Don't taper.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You are also going to spike the hell out of your E2, DHT, etc. There's no benefit to that.
> 
> Why do you seem to be in a rush, instead of taking your time to do things correctly, and more importantly in a way that will proactively help you minimize potential side effects.
> 
> Do what you like, and good luck.


I have to lose some kg in 1 month, its all and I will not say why but this is urgent bro, and for side effects, relax bro okay?


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

TODAY said:


> At this
> 
> At this point, you're just making us complicit in a slow suicide.
> 
> ...



mate.. why you dramatize all I do?? I dont take 1g of test and 1g of masteron, my dosage are not low but not high too


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> mate.. why you dramatize all I do?? I dont take 1g of test and 1g of masteron, my dosage are not low but not high too


Because all that you do is dumb as hell and you consistently refuse to take any of the very good advice that this board has offered.

Go be stupid elsewhere.


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Go be stupid elsewhere.


Or realize that we have no reason to lie to you, and that we're only trying to help you.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have to lose some kg in 1 month, its all and I will not say why but this is urgent bro, and for side effects, relax bro okay?


You said this last time. Why do you have to keep losing weight, and why is the time you need to lose it in always 1 month. Also, front loading is not going to magically make you lose weight in 1 month.

The drugs start working immediately as soon as you put them into your body. There's no need to front load.

I am relaxed, and frankly I don't care about you. I'm more that I'm amazed at your stupidity, you keep making similar mistakes over and over... and you seem to always need to "lose weight in 1 month". Have you ever considered the fact that maybe you are the reason why you still haven't hit the body fat levels you're looking for?

Drugs are not magic... they are literally the last 10% of the solution. So if you aren't losing weight, then I don't blame the drugs... Instead the problem is you, and the ridiculous approaches you take towards this.


----------



## Trump (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ?? bro I eat very good and I go to the gym 6 days per weeks, what do you want in more?


If you did that you would lose weight?? Yet after 7 months no change


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Or realize that we have no reason to lie to you, and that we're only trying to help you.


So no frontload? Its a bad idea for you? Okay I will not bro, but side effects is not a problem for me


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You said this last time. Why do you have to keep losing weight, and why is the time you need to lose it in always 1 month. Also, front loading is not going to magically make you lose weight in 1 month.
> 
> The drugs start working immediately as soon as you put them into your body. There's no need to front load.
> 
> ...



Yes I know and Im not counting on the test/masteron to lose 10kg of fat in 1 month, and I know that I did shit these last months bro, I have to and I want to change my life, trust me, 1 month is maximum to lose fat, I can say u the reason in dm u will understand


----------



## Send0 (Aug 11, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Yes I know and Im not counting on the test/masteron to lose 10kg of fat in 1 month, and I know that I did shit these last months bro, I have to and I want to change my life, trust me, 1 month is maximum to lose fat, I can say u the reason in dm u will understand


No need to explain yourself. After all you are an adult and can do what you like, and my personal opinion doesn't matter and is unlikely to change your approach anyway. Good luck.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> If you did that you would lose weight?? Yet after 7 months no change



No I loose fat but I retake due to something I cant say it is confidential and more of that I had a elbow fracture so I stopped gym


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No need to explain yourself. After all you are an adult and can do what you like, and my personal opinion doesn't matter and is unlikely to change your approach anyway. Good luck.


Ok, so no front load but I will extend my cycle to 11 weeks


----------



## 69nites (Aug 11, 2021)

69nites said:


> So at this point you've been posting about cutting weight for 7 months. What do you weigh now?
> 
> There's no magic compound that's going to fix your ineffective diet and training.
> 
> Dial in your training and diet. After you're getting results consistently, you can add drugs to expedite your results.





samrooo77 said:


> 87kg I think
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





samrooo77 said:


> ?? bro I eat very good and I go to the gym 6 days per weeks, what do you want in more?


I expect that you have the ability to make any progress at all losing weight without the addition of pharmaceuticals.

You made zero progress in 7 months while for a period mega dosing dnp.

Your diet and training are not dialed in at all. Drugs aren't going to help you.

Feel free to continue to ignore everyone and keep doing what you're doing. I'm sure you'll continue to get the exact same results as you have been.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

69nites said:


> I expect that you have the ability to make any progress at all losing weight without the addition of pharmaceuticals.
> 
> You made zero progress in 7 months while for a period mega dosing dnp.
> 
> ...


I dont care about the past bro, I did shit and I know that stop talk about that bro, now I have my diet my training and this is the present now. I want to change my body just now with products I can wait to change alone and fail my event in 1 month so fuck the natural for this moment


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

You can recomp with just test if you know what your doing .. Diet is more important then any drug when it comes to losing weight . Keep in mind steroids are meant to gain weight not lose it


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You can recomp with just test if you know what your doing .. Diet is more important then any drug when it comes to losing weight . Keep in mind steroids are meant to gain weight not lose it



lose 10kg in 1 month with just test? I dont think so bro..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> lose 10kg in 1 month with just test? I dont think so bro..


Putting a time limit on losing weight or gaining weight is stupid .No drug is gonna make u lose 22 pounds in a month . Why do u think bold or mast will do that ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> lose 10kg in 1 month with just test? I dont think so bro..


By the way recomp means to gain muscle while losing fat so even if u know what your doing which I doubt the scale may be the same weight after your experiment is done


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Putting a time limit on losing weight or gaining weight is stupid .No drug is gonna make u lose 22 pounds in a month . Why don’t rhink bold or mast will do that ?



because boldenon is not for lose weight and for me masteron, yes is for cutting but in 1 month, 10kg is impossible with just test and mast


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> By the way recomp means to gain muscle while losing fat so even if u know what your doing which I doubt the scale may be the same weight after your experiment is done


Yes I know but this recomp is especially for weight loss and if I can, take 500g-1kg of muscles


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

I don’t no what your talking about but good luck


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don’t no what your talking about but good luck



inglish is not my language, I will do a recomp but more a weight loss than muscle gain


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> inglish is not my language, I will do a recomp but more a weight loss than muscle gain


Just remember it’s 90% diet when it comes to losing weight . The drugs just help u hold onto the muscle . Nothing works better the tren for this if u want the drug to do more of the work .


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Just remember it’s 90% diet when it comes to losing weight . The drugs just help u hold onto the muscle . Nothing works better the tren for this if u want the drug to do more of the work .



I know bro this is why I am on a deficit (2350-2400)


----------



## TODAY (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I know bro this is why I am on a deficit (2350-2400)


Post an example of your daily diet.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Post an example of your daily diet.



I sent no?


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> yes bro :
> 
> Meal 1:
> Sweet potato flour crepe: 585kcal / 36P / 45G / 29L
> ...


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I know bro this is why I am on a deficit (2350-2400)


To lose 10kg/22 lbs in a month, that's a little over 2.5kg/5.5lbs per week. That will require a 2500-3000 calorie DAILY deficit. Not weekly....DAILY!!!!!!

What you are trying to do is just plain stupid.


----------



## blundig (Aug 12, 2021)

What do you guys think of all the polysaccharides in here, the maltodextrim, in terms of the weight? 
By the way, samrooo, hate the cardio myself.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> To lose 10kg/22 lbs in a month, that's a little over 2.5kg/5.5lbs per week. That will require a 2500-3000 calorie DAILY deficit. Not weekly....DAILY!!!!!!
> 
> What you are trying to do is just plain stupid.



Ok bro, my DEJ is 3000 kcal, I eat 2300 or a little less per day (even if I have fat, now I dont want to eat a lot of) so a deficit between 700 and 900, add my gym workout, I do intensive workout (yes in a deficit it is not recommended but I HATE work easy), on average, in 1 hour, you loss 6,6kcal per kg, I am 88kg so 580kcal approximately, and my workouts are between 1h45 and 2h so 4,4kcal for 45min (387kcal for 45min) = 967kcal for 1h45 (maybe more because it not said what type of workout it is. idk how much t3 increase metabolism (I read it was about 10%) so if my DEJ is 3300, my deficit is now about 1000kcal, add 967kcal I am on 2000kcal deficit min DAILY

you said between 2500 and 300 to lose 2,5kg per week, if I use T3 I will lose 2kg per week because I will be on 2000kcal deficit, but test increase metabolism too, si I will be close of 10kg in a month


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Ok bro, my DEJ is 3000 kcal, I eat 2300 or a little less per day (even if I have fat, now I dont want to eat a lot of) so a deficit between 700 and 900, add my gym workout, I do intensive workout (yes in a deficit it is not recommended but I HATE work easy), on average, in 1 hour, you loss 6,6kcal per kg, I am 88kg so 580kcal approximately, and my workouts are between 1h45 and 2h so 4,4kcal for 45min (387kcal for 45min) = 967kcal for 1h45 (maybe more because it not said what type of workout it is. idk how much t3 increase metabolism (I read it was about 10%) so if my DEJ is 3300, my deficit is now about 1000kcal, add 967kcal I am on 2000kcal deficit min DAILY
> 
> you said between 2500 and 300 to lose 2,5kg per week, if I use T3 I will lose 2kg per week because I will be on 2000kcal deficit, but test increase metabolism too, si I will be close of 10kg in a month


Sometimes I just want to slap the shit out of you. 🖐️

This is in all honesty one of the most ridiculous "plans" that I have ever seen. Plus your numbers are wrong, and your assumptions are wrong, and you fail to even acknowledge that you're not going to be able to have intensive training on such a large deficit. 

You're being foolish, but you do you.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 12, 2021)

why does nothing that comes from these threads makes sense. literally nothing adds up. 

its not the language translation its simply the pure lack of knowledge and willing to be wrong and take advice.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sometimes I just want to slap the shit out of you.
> 
> This is in all honesty one of the most ridiculous "plans" that I have ever seen. Plus your numbers are wrong, and your assumptions are wrong, and you fail to even acknowledge that you're not going to be able to have intensive training on such a large deficit.
> 
> You're being foolish, but you do you.



ahah DO IT BROO

what number is wrong? what assumptions are wrong? I think u talk about the increase of metabolism with T3, I saw this number on a forum so.. idk if this is true ou false, so what the number bro? Oh I forgot the calories while a masturbation ahah so add 500 to my deficit (I seriously I do it 1-2 per day so add 150kcal on my deficit)


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 12, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> why does nothing that comes from these threads makes sense. literally nothing adds up.
> 
> its not the language translation its simply the pure lack of knowledge and willing to be wrong and take advice.



Okay if u want bro, but I swear u that in 1 month I will lose 10kg or more even


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

I just reveived my test blood, I can post it here?


----------



## Trump (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Okay if u want bro, but I swear u that in 1 month I will lose 10kg or more even


I swear to you that you won’t be even close


----------



## TODAY (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I just reveived my test blood, I can post it here?


Go right ahead, idiot child


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> I swear to you that you won’t be even close


and if I loss 10kg ?  what u will do?


----------



## CJ (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ahah DO IT BROO
> 
> what number is wrong? what assumptions are wrong? I think u talk about the increase of metabolism with T3, I saw this number on a forum so.. idk if this is true ou false, so what the number bro? Oh I forgot the calories while a masturbation ahah so add 500 to my deficit (I seriously I do it 1-2 per day so add 150kcal on my deficit)


You seem to have trouble with everything you try, now your plan is something ambitious, to put it mildly.

My advise to you is to go back to basics, learn about proper training and nutrition, start back at step 1.

Losing fat is not rocket science, it's actually incredibly basic. Don't overcomplicate it.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You seem to have trouble with everything you try, now your plan is something ambitious, to put it mildly.
> 
> My advise to you is to go back to basics, learn about proper diet and nutrition, start back at step 1.
> 
> Losing fat is not rocket science, it's actually incredibly basic. Don't overcomplicate it.



whats wrong with my diet?


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

sorry this is french


----------



## CJ (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> whats wrong with my diet?


You're not losing weight.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're not losing weight.



because I started this diet since 1 month? My diet be4 was shit bro and I know my diet is good but I have lowered my calories too much before I was on 1800-2000 directly, not progressively


----------



## CJ (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> because I started this diet since 1 month? My diet be4 was shit bro and I know my diet is good but I have lowered my calories too much before I was on 1800-2000 directly, not progressively


You're very combative with people who are trying to help you.

You can't help those unwilling to listen.

Good luck sir, I wish you the best, especially for your health.

Adieu


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're very combative with people who are trying to help you.
> 
> You can't help those unwilling to listen.
> 
> ...


Because look how you talking to me bro, its gonna be my first cycle and you are desgusting me of this cycle and all around the cycle, my diet, my training, myself too, I listen you, I will not do frontload, I listen the advice of Trump concerning my training, what else? I cant come back anymore, I bought my cycle and I dont want to come back, my diet works for me but this is this the shit I did before that make me a pig, before I was on 1500kcal bro and directly too, I never eat at maintenance bro because I wanted to lose fat, I never do a bulk and I think I will never do it because I dont want to retake fat


----------



## TODAY (Aug 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Because look how you talking to me bro, its gonna be my first cycle and you are desgusting me of this cycle and all around the cycle, my diet, my training, myself too, I listen you, I will not do frontload, I listen the advice of Trump concerning my training, what else? I cant come back anymore, I bought my cycle and I dont want to come back,* my diet works for me* but this is this the shit I did before that make me a pig, before I was on 1500kcal bro and directly too, I never eat at maintenance bro because I wanted to lose fat, I never do a bulk and I think I will never do it because I dont want to retake fat


Except it clearly doesn't. If your diet worked for you, you wouldn't need to be dumping DNP, t3 and anabolics into your idiot body.


----------



## andy (Aug 13, 2021)

mast


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

andy said:


> mast



ahah I already take it, thx bro


----------



## andy (Aug 13, 2021)

just noticed january 25th. lol


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 13, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Except it clearly doesn't. If your diet worked for you, you wouldn't need to be dumping DNP, t3 and anabolics into your idiot body.





TODAY said:


> Except it clearly doesn't. If your diet worked for you, you wouldn't need to be dumping DNP, t3 and anabolics into your idiot body.



bro relax I eat my diet since 1 month, I think the problem is that my metabolism is went down because of my strict diet before and I never go up my calories


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 14, 2021)

Jesus dude so many have told you you’re not being smart on this. You say your Dnp doesn’t worm, then your diet is wrong, but your diet is right in another thread, then wanting to jump in gear that’s beyond your average. You literally need to drop any and all supplement and work on you, yourself, and your body. Leave everything else out of, period. You think your metabolism is slow bc of your diet…? Just go back to eating right and working out and cardio, period.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 14, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Jesus dude so many have told you you’re not being smart on this. You say your Dnp doesn’t worm, then your diet is wrong, but your diet is right in another thread, then wanting to jump in gear that’s beyond your average. You literally need to drop any and all supplement and work on you, yourself, and your body. Leave everything else out of, period. You think your metabolism is slow bc of your diet…? Just go back to eating right and working out and cardio, period.


Yes I wanted to do that, increase my calories progressively and eat at maintenance and go back to a lose fat but this is too late bro in 1 month I have to lose some kg and take it endurance I cant eat at maintenance


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 14, 2021)

You’re all over the place on what you want to do and how to do it. You’re not going to lose anything by doing it this way. It’s not a freaking sprint man, take the time to LEARN! “Have to lose some kg” pretty sure we heard that before and you’re back to saying it again…? Doesn’t that tell you you need to re-analyze


----------



## Trump (Aug 14, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> You’re all over the place on what you want to do and how to do it. You’re not going to lose anything by doing it this way. It’s not a freaking sprint man, take the time to LEARN! “Have to lose some kg” pretty sure we heard that before and you’re back to saying it again…? Doesn’t that tell you you need to re-analyze


Mets walk outside and bang your head against the wall, you will get a better reaction


----------



## TODAY (Aug 14, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> bro relax I eat my diet since 1 month, I think the problem is that my metabolism is went down because of my strict diet before and I never go up my calories





metsfan4life said:


> You’re all over the place on what you want to do and how to do it. You’re not going to lose anything by doing it this way. It’s not a freaking sprint man, take the time to LEARN! “Have to lose some kg” pretty sure we heard that before and you’re back to saying it again…? Doesn’t that tell you you need to re-analyze


You're speaking to a person who appears to be completely incapable of learning and/or analyzing.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 15, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> You’re all over the place on what you want to do and how to do it. You’re not going to lose anything by doing it this way. It’s not a freaking sprint man, take the time to LEARN! “Have to lose some kg” pretty sure we heard that before and you’re back to saying it again…? Doesn’t that tell you you need to re-analyze


Amen.

This motherfucker should do a limit of 1,500 calories daily and be shocked at the fat loss.

Quit fuckin' eating and relying mostly on gear. Damn.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2021)

This is a great thread !


----------



## 69nites (Aug 15, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is a great thread !


It's better if you just read his posting history oldest to newest. Continually knowing exactly what he's doing, never making any progress.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 15, 2021)

^^^ this! And then it’s saying that something didn’t work because  XYz and had to lose fat bc ABC didn’t work. It’s literally impossible to follow this as it’s a basically a never ended hamster on a wheel but that wheel had a few links missing…thump thump thump thump.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> ^^^ this! And then it’s saying that something didn’t work because XYz and had to lose fat bc ABC didn’t work. It’s literally impossible to follow this as it’s a basically a never ended hamster on a wheel but that wheel had a few links missing…thump thump thump thump.



I know that now bro, but I have a question, I never test the intermittent fasting, I can do it while a cycle? its a dumb question but its so dumb that idk the response x)


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

I will do intermittent fasting I never do that and it is magic for fat loss


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I will do intermittent fasting I never do that and it is magic for fat loss


Idiot


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> Idiot



why


----------



## TODAY (Aug 15, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I know that now bro, but I have a question, I never test the intermittent fasting, I can do it while a cycle? its a dumb question but its so dumb that idk the response x)


No.

Fasting + anabolics will cause your penis to rot.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

TODAY said:


> No.
> 
> Fasting + anabolics will cause your penis to rot.


wtf i saw people do that.. I will decrease my calorie to have a deficit of 2500kcal daily


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> Idiot


Maybe he's trying to lose 22 lbs of MUSCLE in a month. We never did ask! 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe he's trying to lose 22 lbs of MUSCLE in a month. We never did ask!



I never did ask me


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2021)

The guys a troll no one can be so stupid even the french


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 15, 2021)

Trump said:


> The guys a troll no one can be so stupid even the french


Ok I will do it alone bye


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 15, 2021)

IF isnt dumb if you can do it properly and it works for you. it doesnt work for everyone but you also dont need to just jump into IF while you are thinking about running anabolics. pick one thing at a time and master it. people who use IF that works for them have been doing it for a while and know what works for them, etc. id recommend you just simply work on your diet and training, no DNP no AAS no IF.  If you want to do IF, then pick that and stick with it but you need to run it a long time, forget the AAS and DNP - just focus on that


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 19, 2021)

just to say you  that my injection (2ml in quadriceps) was done successfully


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> just to say you  that my injection (2ml in quadriceps) was done successfully


Wait until tomorrow before you call a quad injection a success. That could be sore tomorrow


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes I expected that, I have a little pain but not on the injection spot,  I have pain on knee idk why


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Yes I expected that, I have a little pain but not on the injection spot,  I have pain on knee idk why


Which part of the quad did you inject?


----------



## Trump (Aug 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Which part of the quad did you inject?


Prob the opposite end to what he was advised too


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Yes I expected that, I have a little pain but not on the injection spot,  I have pain on knee idk why


If you injected into the vastus medialis, gravity will pull the inflammation/swelling down into the knee. I've been there, not fun.


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Which part of the quad did you inject?


vast external


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 20, 2021)

but  I injected too much towards my knee I think


----------

